# Gigging trip last nignt



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Got out on the water around 12:30 and had are limits in an hour. Last the night the water was drained like winter tides. Surprisingly the we found some clear water and that was a wrap. Stayed out tell the morning to fish but no keepers .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice. Gigging is so fun

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

sharkchum said:


> Nice. Gigging is so fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 yes sir ! I will definitely be investing in my own u set water lights on the pvc pipe for walking! Plus those gigs with the stringer attached to them is great. Just got then push them up the gig on to the stringer. Easy


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are not in a boat but walking a shoreline what kine of light is used these days. I always used a coleman later with a reflector when I used to go with my Dad about 60 years ago but surely the new tech has something as good/better that is not so heavy and a hassle


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Ltrichel said:


> If you are not in a boat but walking a shoreline what kine of light is used these days. I always used a coleman later with a reflector when I used to go with my Dad about 60 years ago but surely the new tech has something as good/better that is not so heavy and a hassle


they have under water led lights mounted on pvc pipe you walk with and carry a 12v battery! very reasonably priced


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Got a link or storefront that sells the stringee/gig and PVC light?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

BFI-TX said:


> Got a link or storefront that sells the stringee/gig and PVC light?


It is easy to build the light yourself.
Here is a thread that will wear you out with details and discussion. Maybe start at the last page and work your way back. Mac started to build them and write it up after I showed him how I built mine. 
Basically it is an LED wired to a battery and stuck on a piece of PVC. 
Donâ€™t overthink it.

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410882&highlight=Flounder+lights


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

https://www.jerrysleds.com/jled-30cu


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

BFI-TX said:


> Got a link or storefront that sells the stringee/gig and PVC light?


http://www.gigflounder.com/


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

LaddH said:


> BFI-TX said:
> 
> 
> > Got a link or storefront that sells the stringee/gig and PVC light?
> ...


That thread just wore me out lol


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

this thread wore me out, and i never read the link. :biggrin::texasflag


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Underwatergreenlights.com


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

anywhere i can get a better quality gig than the ones from Academy's?


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick question.... Is there any concern about having a 12v battery (even if sealed) in a backpack on your back? gigging requires a lot of bending stooping etc., and i'm not sure having a battery on your back is safe; any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bss1 (Sep 5, 2017)

The 12V battieries for these lights are small, about the size of a Rubic's cube, weighing a pound or two. These are not full sized batteries like you are thinking.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We built lights like that thread, and we use deer feeder batteries basically. Easy to carry in a pack.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Aggieangler said:


> We built lights like that thread, and we use deer feeder batteries basically. Easy to carry in a pack.


for sure that's what we use as well


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone use any of these before or heard of them?

https://hydroglow.com/store/store.php?crn=200&rn=533&action=show_detail

https://www.boatlightsus.com/product-page/flounder-gigging-light-self-contained

https://www.boatlightsus.com/product-page/12v-flounder-gigging-light


----------

